# ID For Snake Please



## Ashleyyedwards7 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey guys this snake was found in Bioela, Central Queensland by my sister. Can anyone identify it?


----------



## GBWhite (Apr 14, 2017)

It's a Pale-Headed Snake (Hoplocephalus bitorquatus).


----------



## Ashleyyedwards7 (Apr 14, 2017)

GBWhite said:


> It's a Pale-Headed Snake (Hoplocephalus bitorquatus).


Cheers!


----------

